

Facebook acquires Pushpop - jamesteow
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/02/facebook-buys-digital-bookmaking-service-push-pop-press/

======
akhkharu
I've read this as: "Facebook acquires Photoshop" and felt like WTF?

